# Hello fiber friends



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

Hello, been a long time since I visited HT ... over 2 years! I got busy in the fb world & you tube but, missed HT friends. My time has always been limited on computer anyways but just thought I'd stop by and say "hi" 

I've been felting still with my sheep wool and spinning / knitting with our French angora wool as always. I'll try to visit more often to see your wonderful creations and see what you all are up to. Have a Great New Year!! 

I'm attaching photo's of a lamb named "Geneva" and a bunny named "Minnie"... I hope it goes through, I am rusty on here...lol


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi Two Tracks, what cute critters! Sounds like you are having fun using their fiber, what would be lovely is some pics of your fiber creations - to inspire us all. I don't post on here a lot but am always interested in what everyone's making. 
Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

Thank you Rosepath for saying " Hi " I'll go ahead and make a new post on French Angora projects I've been working on lately... the felted sheep wool items are for our business, I'll add a couple pictures here of my felted sheep wool drier balls


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Happy Friday Two Tracks!

Love the content look on your critters. What kind of sheep? I second the request for pictures of your projects.....always love pictures! Happy New Year to you!


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi DragonFlyFarm, having a hard time with loading photo's but I'll try again... I made another post on French Angora projects today


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Love the snowy sheep and angora pic...handsome critters and the snow! Back here in Washington State with the Pacific Northwest weather, hardly a dusting of snow.


----------

